
Amazon announces 11 new and refreshed Echo-branded gadgets–like a wall clock - extarial
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1379563
======
arcaster
The irony of Amazon naming their latest line of Alexa "enabled" products
"Amazon [Tap]" is both painful and terrifying...

